# IVF Awful stomach pains on buserelin



## BH (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi

I've searched for anyone that may have had similar side effects but no luck.  I have had buserelin before, and felt quite sick on it at first so was expecting that.  BUT this time, my stomach 'churns' - almost like a food poisoning type of feeling...but not..if you know what I mean, and it's been like this since last Friday.  I wake up in the night with it too - and it hurts when you press it!  Anyone else felt like this?  I know everyone has different side effects, I'm just surprised I didn't feel like this when I've taken it before.  

Thanks for any help
BH


----------



## Kasia (May 25, 2005)

Hi BH,

Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well. I had really bad side effects from Buserelin when I did IVF last year: headaches, stomach ache, dizzy, nauseous 24/7 for the 5-6 weeks I was on it! I hated every minute of it. However, the nurses said some people had no side effects whatsoever - everyone reacts differently and apparently can react in different ways on different IVF tx. That said, I am no expert and if I were you I'd contact your hospital (or clinic) and try to speak to the nurses/doctors who are treating you.

I hope you feel better very soon!!!

Kasia



BH said:


> Hi
> 
> I've searched for anyone that may have had similar side effects but no luck. I have had buserelin before, and felt quite sick on it at first so was expecting that. BUT this time, my stomach 'churns' - almost like a food poisoning type of feeling...but not..if you know what I mean, and it's been like this since last Friday. I wake up in the night with it too - and it hurts when you press it! Anyone else felt like this? I know everyone has different side effects, I'm just surprised I didn't feel like this when I've taken it before.
> 
> ...


----------



## BH (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi Kasia,

Thanks v much for your response.  I had just started panicking - the pains reminded me so much of when I'd had food poisoning in the past, that I was worried that I was being poisoned by the buserelin!  It felt so severe sometimes.  It seems to have calmed down now thankfully (been injecting just over a week now) and I start oestrogen tablets tonight (for FET cycle), so maybe that'll bring different side effects!

Best of luck in Barcelona!

BH x


----------



## jo &amp; ian (Nov 27, 2005)

i felt really sick and tired hun, i blamed the metformin, but could have been burserelin


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

HI your not alone i also had back pain and stomach pain but not as bad. keep your chin up.xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

